# Rock Clause



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

Not as in santas rocking brother, but as in BFR.

I am taking the winter and finalizing some of my forms and such and I am wondering how many of you word your contracts to deal with the possibility of hitting ledge or boulders. I am not always so good with the words.

I don't really need to see anybody contract, just looking for a few Ideas on Phrasing.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a clause that says any unforseen obstructions below the surface that we must remove or detour around will be an extra charge. The charge we be determined when or if we run into this problem. I will not continue until an extra/ change order is signed.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i'd just put in there..."i'm expensive, i'm worth it, if you don't like my price....hire another schill to do your will..." if that doesn't get their attn....nothing is gonna


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

We had a short discussion some time ago about rock clause in this thread.

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=24296

Mine reads something like this.

Rock, poor soil conditions, or water encountered in excavations may incur additional charges.


----------



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks tgeb that is exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

This is a short "not included clause"


Not included in this agreement is the cost of any, 
Damage to this work by weather while the work is in progress.
Excavation or removal of ledge or rock to obtain required rough 
grades.
Pumping or cleanup from rain or subsurface water.
Maintenance or protection of work completed.
Underground utility or structure location beyond CBYD service.
Work not specifically described in this agreement.
Materials not specifically described in this agreement.
Protection, care, or maintenance of trees, shrubs and plantings.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

We ahve short blurb that covers dewatering, rock, poor soil. Nothing too crazy but enough to where theres no freebees going out the door


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

guyute65045 said:


> Thanks tgeb that is exactly what I am looking for.


Glad to be able to help. I like Denick's disclaimer, it covers more stuff.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We hit rock, you pay out the arse.


----------

